# Nantalhala Century reminder



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

First weekend of Nov(3rd). 

Awesome ride. It was way cold last year tho(22* when we started). It was 86* today tho while I was on the Nanty river. 

http://www.noc.com/events_tournany.html

Edit:um..that would be "Nantahala". Can't change the header.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*How's it compare to 6 gap?*

Similar in elevation / climbing?
Thanks
Stinky


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

I would say a tougher ride than 6 gap, there is only one hard climb on 6 gap, Hogpen, and 2 that are similar on this ride, probably take ans hour longer to complete.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Heres the que sheet with profile that they provided last year. Last year when it was freezing, I did it in 7:05/7:25(last years 6 Gap time was almost exactly the same while in the rain). 










I really believe 6 Gap was a little tougher. At least my legs thought so... But I just didit again(6:45/7:01), and the "last ride" always seems the toughest for some reason . Wayah Gap is the only big climb for the Nanty ride. But, what got me was the long rollers in the very middle of the ride(aprox 28 miles between Bryson and Franklin). I was relieved to climb Wayah...prolly because thats when you finally make the turn back towards the end. Just remember theres still some climbing near the Nanty lake after the descent down from Wayah. Thats where most experienced cramps. 

Awesome ride tho, going up the gorge along the Nanty..over to Robbinsville(where I live) to Stecoah Gap(3165, but is an easyish smooth climb of 9% for about 2 miles and a loooong descent of about 5 miles)...then by Tsali via a sparsely used 4 lane with a huge lane off to the side to ride...over to Franklin via some nice senic rollers...over Wayah Gap(very senic as well)...down by the lake...down Winding Stairs along the upper Nanty..and finally down thru the Nanty gorge and back to the NOC. Heck, the whole ride is just pretty to ride..except downtown Franklin maybe. No biggie tho. 

Climbing Stecoah. My feet and hands were painfully numb then. The long cold descent didn't help either...











Descending Wayah Gap. 










Winding Stairs. Killer descent too. 












The sags were great last year too, fwiw. 
Duck


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Great Info!*

The elevation profile helps - much different than what's posted on their website. They seem to have cut out about 30 miles of the 106 on their profile as well as the rollers. I just did 6 Gap too (7:15) and really enjoyed it. Biggest concern for ToN is weather. 
I saw you at Snake Creek Gap last January but didn't introduce myself - I will if I see you this time - and, appreciate all of your WNC posts as well.
Thanks a bunch and hope to see you there.
Sinky


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool beans, and please do intro. Snake Creek Gap TT... More pain for sure.  

And thanks regarding the WNC pics. I feel I get carried away sometimes tho.. It does that to a man, I guess. Paradise.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Any idea of total elevation gain? Guessing 8k - 9k ft?


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats about what I thought. 9kish.. Surprisingly, I've not heard any numbers from anyone. you'd think I'd have set my Sunnto alt last year, but alas..

Just got back from riding up Wayah rd from the bottom at 19/74 starting from the Nanty put-in, riding up to Wayah Gap. 19.47 miles one-way. Easier climb doing it backwards. Coming back down it(the direction of the century), one has to pedal most the way amazingly. Not many steeps, plus several longish flat sections. After the fastest part of the descent being the first 5 miles after cresting the Gap(roughish road), then you hit the lake with some ups/down along its edges. Then a mile or two farther, one hits a 1.5 mile straightaway climb that can hurt, mainly because its so late in the ride. Thats where some were hit with cramps last year. 

After record highs, today we were 10* colder then normal. Very blustery too. Fleece lined arm and kneewarmers, and I was cold on the descent from Wayah. Needed a vest.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like an interesting ride. The uncertainty of November weather is an issue for me. I don't like long, cold rides.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

The stop sign at the foot of the steep hill in Franklin is a little sketchy...Looking very forward to the ride. The weather does potentially add the element of an "epic" day. My only disapointment is that the Highland Brewing Company is not listed as a sponsor this time. I will admit the thought of an Oatmeal porter waiting for me helped get up and over the Wayah climb.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

looks like a great ride - any idea if there's camping nearby? too lazy to google today (incredibly lazy, I know)


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Definitely camping near by. I would recommend trying to get a spot reserved ASAP. It is prime mountain biking time in Western NC. Looks like a couple of the people going with us are going to ride Tsali that morning and wait for us to come dragging in. Turkey Creek is one of the places that is close to the NOC that might still have spots ? When we did the ride in 2005 we stayed in one of the NOC cabins that was kind of like a hostel in that there were shared bathrooms, tv and refrigerators...The place was way less than rentals cabins or the few motels that are close by...


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Heres how it looked yesterday around here..(pics)

http://sorba.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16463


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Looks awesome....I know when my wife sees the photo she will opt for bringing the mountain bike. Now the only detail I must work out is finding somewhere in Asheville to watch the Alabama/lsu game after the ride?


----------



## Tarmac_Editor (Dec 31, 2005)

A buddy and I are staying in a studio cabin at the NOC. It has a kitchenette and bathroom. We opted out of the hostel/shared bathroom options, but I'm sure they'll be fine. It'll be nice being just a couple of miles from the ride. 

I hope those fall colors stay out for the ride! It's good to see that there's somebody having fall foliage here in the south.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*feed zone?*

I saw on the ride site that two feed zones were 'listed' on the route. Is this a rolling feed or a 'stop and chow' site? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Not sure what feed zones your talking about?? Nothing "rolling". But, heres the map from the NOC website with the sags listed. Same locations as last year from what I hear. Except the first one in Robbinsville(its now about .25ml past Ingles on the right). Dunno way sags and rest stops are both listed. They were all the same thing last year. The NOC sag cars(Subaru wagons) were driving up and down the course constantly last year as well.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*feed zones*

On the ride site, it lists two feed zones on the 'elevation profile'. Are these actual feed zones? I can't imagine there would only be two SAG stops on a century.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahhhh, I understand now. Your assumption is right. The true sags last year were whats listed on the map I posted above(6 or 7 I guess?). That same profile pic with 2 "feedzones" was on the website last yr as well. Its diff wrong.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*I just registered!*

Who else is in?

I'm free for the weekend! Heading up Friday morning and staying through Sunday at Lakeview Lodge.

I was close to deciding not to ride due to some serious leg cramps (and my first DNF) on a ride a few weeks ago, plus, I had some flu-crap a week or so after that. Anyway, it took some time for my legs to get back to normal and to get to feeling 100% again. I think (hope) I'm ready.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Me Too*

I will be there...I will have put in a whopping 300 miles this month. Not Nearly as many as the last time I did this ride. Add in the fact my regular bike is in the shop I have already a good start to a list of excuses if/when I crack...lol


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*SAGs*

Any idea what they've got at the SAG stops food wise? Also, any chance volunteers will hand drinks to riders on the go?


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Last year the sags were like most any other century. Gu's, PB&Js, bars, cookies, water, Gatoraide, etc. 

I don't remember anyone handing off water to anyone "on the go" last year, altho they were more then helpful otherwise.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Lakeview!? Get the mtbing chick owner to make Smores. Mmmmmm. 

Bring your mtb so you can finish off your legs at Tsali on Sunday.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

clgtide1 said:


> I will be there...I will have put in a whopping 300 miles this month. Not Nearly as many as the last time I did this ride. Add in the fact my regular bike is in the shop I have already a good start to a list of excuses if/when I crack...lol


Excuse list got much better today. I was climbing a short steep hill as fast as possible. Perfect day for a ride went very wrong. As I stood to push over the top my bike suddenly stopped in its tracks catapulting me right over the bars. I took most of the impact on my head and right shoulder. Took a pretty good divot out of my left knee as well. I flipped and still remained clipped in on one side....OUCH...As I lay sprawled out kind of in/out of the road a nice lady stopped to try to help. She asked if I would like a ride home since I looked pretty beat up ? I said no I just live around the corner...At that point she reminded me that she was my next door neighbor...I guess I was a little dazed still. With what ever dignity I could muster I began to take an inventory of the crash scene. My rear wheel was totally out of the drop outs...? I had my local shop pull the wheels off my regular bike and switch them to my rainy day ride. I guess I should have checked my QR's. Lucky for me that I was going up rather than down. So here I am very very sore with some nifty scratches on my shifters and brake levers....This weekend looks more fun by the minute...lol


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I've heard from a most reliable source at the NOC..that the NOC is cutting back on events for 08(down to 3! ) Soooo..this ride may not be around next year..or the Triple Chainring or that matter. Bummer. 

I've also heard they have a record amt preregistered this year. 

The good news is, the leaves down low still have tons of color.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*What a nice ride!*

How did you all do? 

I managed to finish near the front, 5th or 6th, with ride time 5:43 and by the clock I think it was 5:47.

Started out a little cold; I was freezin my arse off 'cause I was "smart" and decided not to wear the warmer stuff so I would not have to carry it later in the day. One of the climbs, Wyah (?), rewarded with a freaking awsome view of the steep mountains surrounded by a sea of clouds below. 

Anyway, a great ride!

Edit: The view I mention above was from the top of the Stecoah climb. 

Oh, buy the way duckman, on the way up the Wayah climb, a woman said "duckman" as I passed her. I don't have a beard so I guess you have one of the old RBR tribal kits. I hve no clue what she was riding because I was hurting a little; I think her bike was light-blue though.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah man, that view off Stecoah Gap was killer. I live 8 miles from there. We were in the fog/clouds alot around then for sure. Wish I had my blinky going about then. I stashed some warmer stuff off the side of a FS rd, just as we topped out on the 4 lane section climb where you'd turn left into Tsali. Windstopper gloves, legwarmers(I wore my kneewarmers under them, and left those on until Franklin), neck gaiter, Voler aero shoe covers. 
[email protected], thats fast..You killed it for sure. Thats flying for that course. (tons of climbing/106.5ml). I was 6:57/7:21.  Waaaay behind you.. 

I've never had a Tribel anything. hmmmm. I was in my greenish Outspokin Bikes kit. 

Great ride. Tried to stay with the first group, and about exploded up that first steepish climb up out of the gorge(I remember a dude with a red Krystal kit) up front). Had to stop and take some stuff off right then. never saw that group again...

Killer food at the NOC afterward. 

After the ride.








Bikes still rolling in. 








The leaves were still at peak. Last year on the same weekend, they were done(first pic below). 








Same view(just before the summit of Stecoah Gap looking back down the ascent side).








The start of the climb where it turns up to Stecoah(I took all these afterward as I drove home. We were in the fog during the ride at this point).








Halfway up..








Looking back down where we climbed up to the above pic(awesome descent by the way).








View off to the right as one climbs Stecoah. I live behind the middle farthest ridge in the upper left.








Looking up the road at the above stop.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

The pace was fast from near the start. Once we got about 1.5 miles into the ride, the pace jumped up to 20+ most of the way to the turn on 129, only dropping below 20 once for the little climb at around 4 miles in. That first big climb after the turn onto 129. . . we were hitting 12 - 15 mph the entire climb; to fast for me but I was having fun and freezing so I figured, what the heck. By the top of the climb we were down to 6 riders. A group of maybe 6 others caught us prior to the Stecoah climb but by the top we were back down to 7 or 8. Everyone took good pulls and we hauled @ss all the way to the sag in Franklin. 

The Guy in the Krystal kit had knee surgery a few months ago. He was with the lead 4 or 5 that dropped me on on the wayah climb; I saw him stopped at the top and don't know if he continued on or took a ride. 

I'm trying to remember if I saw you. . . Did you see a white and blue Pinarello some old guy in a RBR kit was riding?


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw you I think. A guy in a RBR([email protected] colors?) kit pulled up along the road(I was just inside the rail fence) next to me. Looked right at me. But it was during the riders meeting and alot was going on. 

I'm just glad I didn't cramp any this time around.  

Rode 20 mtb miles at Tsali today. Tons of road bikes in the lot.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Too late*

Great ride really. Got there late after getting lost on way to NOC (3 hour drive for me). Took off about 3-4 minutes after everyone else and basically did an ITT for the first 20 minutes or so. Reached the lead group by mile 8. Of course by then I was feeling it. Going from the car on a 3 hour drive right to 28-30 mph for 20 minutes is not fun! After that effort, I figured I had a breather until Steccoah. Oops. Hadn't done this ride before and didn't know about that first hard climb. Got dropped half way up. Rode the next 20 miles solo until I caught a guy. We worked together well and picked off a few riders that had been in the lead group. Climb up Steccoah was fun in my opinion. Wayah was a bit harder  Did some monster pulls coming off Wayah and along the flats. Ride time ended up being 5:57. A real shame since I think I could hung in there pretty well with the leaders if I hadn't put in that huge effort out of the gate and that big solo effort after that first climb. I was the guy in the SledgeHammer kit (black, orange, and yellow).

Did anyone get any stats on elevation for the ride? 

SAGs were good, great job to all the volunteers, this might be the most enjoyable organized ride I've done. Don't get rid of this one, it's nice to have a late season nightmare.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I recorded 8200 ft of climbing. 

That is some effort to put out at the start. It sure was nice riding up the gorge so fast in the big pack! Drive faster next time. The last several miles of the ride, pretty much all the way from Wayah Gap, was fast and just fine solo.


----------

